
Using Your Terminal From The DevTools - ninthfrank07
http://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/developertools/devtools-terminal/
======
austinpray
Insta-downloaded. Where has this been all my life?

However, how safe is this? Are Chrome extensions sandboxed pretty well? The
browser being able to control my terminal seems kinda scary to me.

------
fit2rule
"Access all data on your computer and the websites you visit."

Well, it is a dev tool after all, but darned if that isn't scaring me,
somehow. vagrant up it is, then ..

~~~
petethepig
It's an open source project. [https://github.com/petethepig/devtools-
terminal](https://github.com/petethepig/devtools-terminal) You can check out
the source code and even build the whole thing yourself )

~~~
austinpray
Are Chrome extensions sandboxed pretty well? My browser having control of my
terminal seems kinda scary.

------
jbrooksuk
Perfect for when I run Node.js apps locally and need to test the results very
quickly. Saves a lot of context-switching.

------
taivare
Can you use Vim-Fireplace with this Terminal ~ for ClojureScript ?

------
notduncansmith
Downloading this ASAP.

